# Pls Suggest ISP In Delhi for 1Mbps



## isaac12345 (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi all!

After having suffered through MTNL's attrocius customer service, frequent and random disconnections, inappropriate behaviour by my local exchange's representatives and privacy invading and experience quality reducing unblockable ad-injections, I have decided to move ISPs.

I was paying around Rs 1200/month for a completely unlimited 1Mbps and would like to continue paying only that much or less for similar or better speed. The only 2 deals I have found are as below - 

1) Reliance Wireline - Wireline Internet, Postpaid Plans – Reliance Communications  Their plans sound too good to be true so I would like your opinion on how good they are. I am most interested in a good quality & reliable connection, reliable customer service that treats you like a human being and fixes problem in a timely manner.

2) Local Cable Guy - 1Mbps at Rs 1000/month. Tested out his connection on a high def youtube video and was quite good. In short it maintained speed and didnt throttle as aggresively as MTNL. But I am worried about privacy concerns and whether local ISPs are mischievous.

Any other recommendations along with your experience would be much appreciated


----------



## Vyom (Dec 2, 2014)

I use Ani network's Internet. 1 Mbps *true* unlimited at Rs 1000. Not sure of privacy, but it is quite popular ISP out there, and most of the sites I use use HTTPS anyway. To my advantage, I can use many torrents with local peering. Service is prompt.

I can share with you link to threads which I created when I was in between ISP's if you have interest.


----------



## polupoka (Dec 2, 2014)

To my advantage said:
			
		

> -hello Vyom , can you please tell me about local peer please???
> 
> 
> Sorry for being offtopic!


----------



## Vyom (Dec 2, 2014)

polupoka said:


> -hello Vyom , can you please tell me about local peer please???
> 
> 
> Sorry for being offtopic!



Local peering just means that if User A have downloaded X from the internet using torrent, then if User B also wants to download X, then User B can have the data shared from User A at speeds exceeding the plan speed, and if User A and B are on same ISP. You don't have to do anything explicitly, if you are downloading any content using torrent which someone on your network have already downloaded then your download speed will automatically increase (provided Local Peering is not disabled in your torrent application, which in case of utorrent is not that case by default).

In my case despite on 1 mbps plan I sometimes get speeds exceeding 300 kBps that is, 2.4 mbps.


----------



## polupoka (Dec 2, 2014)

Hmmmmmmm.... Already downloaded...... So do user B needs the active seeding?  Means while user B is downloading, exeeding the plan speed is it essential to be the same torrent active(seeding) in user A's pc?  Actually I use bsnl and I have heard many local broadband stories of my friends about 8 MBps speeds of downloading and I assume those are fakes... But now I see they may be real!!


----------



## Vyom (Dec 2, 2014)

^^ Yup they might be real. But on Ani network the speeds don't exceed than 2.4 mbps. I remember on Pacenet (which was a rather bad experience due to support) I use to get 8 Mbps sometimes due to local peering.

Of course User B needs to seeding. But the time which it takes to completely download is very less since speed got increased many times.


----------



## zapout (Dec 3, 2014)

Even I'm thinking of switching from mtnl, found about ANI a while back but don't know if they provide service to my area(vikaspuri).
Time to contact their CC, the live chat on the site isn't working. I'll cal them tomorrow.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 3, 2014)

I get download speeds up to 4MBps (~32mbps), and guess what most of the xXx benefits local peering, while some of the most popular TV shows/movies don't.


----------



## isaac12345 (Dec 3, 2014)

Vyom said:


> I use Ani network's Internet. 1 Mbps *true* unlimited at Rs 1000. Not sure of privacy, but it is quite popular ISP out there, and most of the sites I use use HTTPS anyway. To my advantage, I can use many torrents with local peering. Service is prompt.
> 
> I can share with you link to threads which I created when I was in between ISP's if you have interest.



Do you use Plan 3? aninetwork.in | Home


----------



## Night-Rider (Dec 3, 2014)

I use local isp. Rs. 1,000.  5mbps till 30gb and 1 mbps unlimited after that. Where do you live in Delhi


----------



## Vyom (Dec 3, 2014)

isaac12345 said:


> Do you use Plan 3? aninetwork.in | Home



Plans shown there are confusing. I just have a 1 mbps connection that provides me no FUP. And that in Rs 1000.


----------



## isaac12345 (Dec 3, 2014)

Right. And how's the quality of the connection? Are you able to run a 360p video continuously till its end? And game online with low latency?


----------



## Vyom (Dec 3, 2014)

isaac12345 said:


> Right. And how's the quality of the connection? Are you able to run a 360p video continuously till its end? And game online with low latency?



Yes, 360p videos plays flawlessly if you wait for about 10 seconds at the start. Ping rates are good too. No lags though I only play racing games where lags don't matter much I guess.


----------



## isaac12345 (Dec 8, 2014)

Night-Rider said:


> I use local isp. Rs. 1,000.  5mbps till 30gb and 1 mbps unlimited after that. Where do you live in Delhi



Near Patel Nagar. WHere's your ISP located?


----------



## Night-Rider (Dec 8, 2014)

Tilak Nagar


----------



## zapout (Dec 8, 2014)

I've inquired from ANI network,  they don't provide service to Vikaspuri.  Any user in the same region please recommend an ISP

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=48534]Night-Rider[/MENTION] what's the name of your ISP?


----------



## isaac12345 (Dec 29, 2014)

I just got a local one for 1300 a month 1Mbps. Its a local ISP that I think rents the line from Airtel and Ani. What's the name of your ISP night rider?


----------



## acepro71 (Feb 19, 2015)

zapout said:


> I've inquired from ANI network,  they don't provide service to Vikaspuri.  Any user in the same region please recommend an ISP
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> [MENTION=48534]Night-Rider[/MENTION] what's the name of your ISP?



haha i live in tilak nagar too


----------



## rishi_sethi (Feb 22, 2015)

I live near Tilak Nagar too. Name the ISP please, never heard of these speeds in this area


----------



## Akshay Biyani (Feb 22, 2015)

Try Reliance 3 dongle for 1100/- 1 MBPS for three months (although 3.1 mbps max as they say). NO Fun. Truly unlimited


----------



## nish7x (Feb 23, 2015)

acepro71 said:


> haha i live in tilak nagar too



Guys please let me know too about a reliable broadband connection in Janakpuri for a friend, minimum 1 mbps with no FUP/post FUP.


----------



## isaac12345 (Mar 2, 2015)

Pff!! So I tried my local cable guy for 2 months and it was working brilliantly!And now because of some competitor problems he's shutting down service in my area!! And the competitor has shitty deals like airtel.

Anyone know any providers who give atleast 1mbps No FUP near Moti nagar for around Rs1200? 

I just saw Reliance's Thunder Plans(Wireline Internet, Postpaid Plans – Reliance Communications) but they look too good to be true. Anyone here tried them? I want excellent reliability and customer service that treats others like decent human beings.


----------



## isaac12345 (Mar 5, 2015)

*bump*


----------



## duncanjames (Mar 30, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> I get download speeds up to 4MBps (~32mbps), and guess what most of the xXx benefits local peering, while some of the most popular TV shows/movies don't.



Can you tell the name of your isp?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 31, 2015)

duncanjames said:


> Can you tell the name of your isp?



Perfect Internet.


----------



## isaac12345 (May 21, 2015)

Right.

So I got DEN broadband last month. For Rs 1300 I got 50gb at 10mbps and then 512kbps afterwards. BUT this month they just came up with a new plan that I have taken which provides, for Rs1460, 50gb but at 20mbps and then 2mbps afterwards. Haven't yet gotten beyond the 50gig limit, but the download speeds have been pretty darn good. Only problem is that while browsing it doesnt feel that fast. Haven't tried online gaming yet.


----------



## rishi_sethi (May 23, 2015)

Hey [MENTION=277332]isaac12345[/MENTION]. Where are you located exactly?

I need some reviews of Den Boomband like speed, reliability and ping to game servers. Their plans look good but their fb page is full of complaints and abuses.


----------



## isaac12345 (May 23, 2015)

rishi_sethi said:


> Hey [MENTION=277332]isaac12345[/MENTION]. Where are you located exactly?
> 
> I need some reviews of Den Boomband like speed, reliability and ping to game servers. Their plans look good but their fb page is full of complaints and abuses.



Hi!

I'm located near moti nagar metro station in delhi. 

Before I say anything please bear in mind that I have only had it a month and a half. I mostly use it for internet browsing, watching lectures(mostly at 480p) and the occasional game downloading from services like Steam.

I can honestly say that in that month and a half, -

1) I have had no problems with reliability. The connection has always been working when I needed it. One problem that I have faced is that during long skype video calls the wifi connection dropped randomly. I'm not sure what the problem was but it hasnt occured again. And it got fixed by simply restarting the 2 modems and the laptop.

2) In terms of speed, the throughput is very impressive and stable for downloads from services like Steam. I got around 8-9 mbps when I was on a 10mbps plan. Right now I am on a 20mbps plan and the speed is fine for my uses. 
Here are the speed test results from dslreports -
Test Result 16.49/1.87 megabit/second | DSLReports, ISP Information

3) Regarding ping to game servers, I quite frankly dont know because I havent played online since I got it. If you would like me to run a test to a game server, please provide the link to the test and I'll gladly do it for you.

4) Total installation charges - 562(including taxes). If you pay for 3 months, the installation charge is waived off.

5) My advise to you would be that if you are not too short on money and can afford it, try one of their 10mbps plans at 50gb or a 5mbps one with the same capacity. Make sure you ask them what your speed would be after the capacity is finished. They recently introduced many new plans like the one I am on right now (20mbps for 50gb, 2mbps thereafter) so inquire about those as well.

6) The sales guy in charge of my area was ok. Although at first shot he did throw a sales pitch at me, I asked him some straight questions regarding the connection and he answered them as much as one could expect from a sales guy. 

7) Here's a photo of the router/modem setup. (*i61.tinypic.com/iodmv4.jpg) Its a cable connection, not an adsl/through the phone line connection.

Hope this is useful.


----------



## rishi_sethi (May 23, 2015)

Thanks a lot for the detailed  post. I am currently on Mtnl 800 freedom from 5 years almost and will get rid of it for good after I use den bombard for a month and I am satisfied with it.


----------



## isaac12345 (May 24, 2015)

Yea MTNL is absolute s**t! I had it and they were extremely poor not only in service but treating me like a human being. Their people are some of the worst c***ts you'll deal with in such a capacity. And their rajouri garden(in delhi) office smells like piss as soon as you enter. Get rid of them as soon as you can if you are as unsatisfied as I was.

- - - Updated - - -

Yea MTNL is absolute s**t! I had it and they were extremely poor not only in service but treating me like a human being. Their people are some of the worst c***ts you'll deal with in such a capacity. And their rajouri garden(in delhi) office smells like piss as soon as you enter. Get rid of them as soon as you can if you are as unsatisfied as I was.


----------



## udaylunawat (May 25, 2015)

There's a plan by Reliance for Reliance 3 dongle(prepaid) . Rs 1100 for the dongle and get 3 months 1 Mbps unlimited no FUP. Afterwards you can opt Rs 800 unlimited plan per month.


----------

